# First Visit To Rural King...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Rural King recently opened a store in the town my in-laws live in so while there this weekend we took a trip to the store. Pretty impressed with the overall size of the store. Has a large variety of categories of items I guess you could say. Livestock, pets, lawn and garden, toys, clothes, tools, etc. They didn't have a ton of lawn chemicals though. Lots of non-selective herbicides in all shapes and sizes. Had some 2-4 D and the like. Quite a selection of large tank sprayers. Not a lot of fertilizers, mostly Scotts and some organic manure type stuff. However they have the best price for Milo I have seen outside of the Midwest... $9.99 for the new 32lb bag. If you can find it anywhere around here it's $15.99 to 18.99. All in all the prices on everything were very good I just wish they had more selection for lawn care.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Don't forget the 51 lb bags of spray grade AMS for like $12


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I love visiting Rural King whenever I end up in Evansville, IN for a day.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Don't forget the 51 lb bags of spray grade AMS for like $12


I looked everywhere for something like that. I couldn't find it. Unless they had it in a section not near the sprayers or the other fertilizers.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the 51 lb bags of spray grade AMS for like $12
> ...


I looked forever and found it next to the glyphosate at the Maryville location. Was not next to the other fertilizers.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Reel Low Dad said:
> ...


Damn. I saw that section but didn't look there. I figured it wouldn't be near stuff to kill the grass. Shows what I know. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I looked forever and found it next to the glyphosate at the Maryville location. Was not next to the other fertilizers.


This. my Rural King has the skid of AS bags literally right next to a 265Gallon tote of Glyphosate. Agriculturally it is used as a booster to the glyphosate (one bag/300 gallons of mixture if you want to try).


----------

